# Spidershop -received wrong order ?



## katwoodzy2k (Jul 27, 2009)

hi,
i ordered a a avic versi off the spidershop and a pack of micro crickets, but the parcel just arrived and it comtains 1x green bottle blue, 1x mexican red rump, 1x tiger rump and a giant white knee ... yet the order sonfirmation page of the avic versi is in there with 'comfirmed' written on ....

Intend to ring later but got work first

but is there any reason as to why ive been sent a different order ? 
.... not that i mind as i love all the species :lol2:
Although i never got the crickets either so now have nothing to feed them .... 
Anyway .. any thoughts appreciated
Thanks in advance
kate


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

LOL... Ever heard the expression "Don't look a gift horse in the mouth?"

:no1:

It's probably just a labelling error on part of TSS. These things happen, I am sure that TSS will rectify it if you contacted them... 

Although you could just keep schtum... 
If you had no scruples or conscience...
(Of course non of us in here would ever condone such behaviour, as we are morally obliged to return incorrect goods sent to us and recitify any errors which would otherwise benefit us in any way:whistling2

And if you believe that....:lol2:


----------



## *jax* (Oct 9, 2009)

Sh :bash:, somebody somewhere is looking disapointedly at their versi sling and crickets.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Lol you need to keep us updated on what they plan to do, like do they want the spiders back? Or do you get them as a freebie? I don't think it will be fair for you to give them back and to post them again


----------



## Chaika (Jun 5, 2009)

*jax* said:


> Sh :bash:, somebody somewhere is looking disapointedly at their versi sling and crickets.


I was just thinking that LOL  On the other hand they might be thrilled...


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

well i would keep them you can make the order again anyway when i ordered alot off stuff they got stuff wrong and didnt put stuff in :gasp:: victory:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Bloody hell, I wouldn't shout about that! lol.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Good to see that ethics are still held in such high regard...


----------



## swiss (Jun 12, 2009)

Danhalen said:


> Good to see that ethics are still held in such high regard...


+1

There's someone out there who is clearly going to be pissed off that they have ordered and paid for 4 spiders and only recieved 1 spider (a species of which they didn't want) and a tub of crickets. I can't see how they would be happy with that. You on the other hand are sitting pretty with 4 spiders to add to your collection.

The poor other soul is going to have to either make another order and pay for these again...not fair in any way, shape or form! Or, TSS will have to replace his spiders for free...not very fair on them if you have realised the error and don't do anything about it.

Poxicator posted a thread about the increase in spiderling prices the other day. Not doing anything about this would do nothing to help TSS keep their prices low.


----------



## Seansmegghead (Nov 17, 2009)

Well the OP looks to ring em up anyway, and I presume the rest were joking.....hopefully as its this greedy mentality which will ruin the hobby, or at least make it a harder and more closed to new people.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

swiss said:


> +1
> 
> There's someone out there who is clearly going to be pissed off that they have ordered and paid for 4 spiders and only recieved 1 spider (a species of which they didn't want) and a tub of crickets. I can't see how they would be happy with that. You on the other hand are sitting pretty with 4 spiders to add to your collection.
> 
> ...


What is it with people like you on this site? Getting stuck up yourself over matters that don't really concern you? 

Firstly it wasn't her fault! She placed the order got sent the wrong one! Not her fault is it? So why have a go about it?

Secondly i've not seen her say she will not send them back. Yeah people are calling her lucky because if TSS says keep them were sorry etc then she is lucky.

The thing is here giving out comments like she's sitting pretty with 4 spiders, acting like she's done a crime isn't fair and this forum seems to be plagued by idiots that make newcomers feel unwelcome.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

It's nobodies fault apart from the distributor!

Whose to say that somebody has received her order instead? They could have just shipped out a completely wrong order!


----------



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

Probably with the back log from the weather and trying to get as many people's orders out to them there has been the mix up.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Exactly, but making comments like this girls is in the wrong isn't nice as all she's done is order a spider!


----------



## swiss (Jun 12, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> What is it with people like you on this site? Getting stuck up yourself over matters that don't really concern you?


I believe this matter doesn't really concern you either mate, yet you still felt the need to post a reply?

And as for me getting "stuck up over myself", I'm just giving my 2 cents on a public forum as I'm entitled to do.



_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Firstly it wasn't her fault! She placed the order got sent the wrong one! Not her fault is it? So why have a go about it?


I never said it was her fault that she got sent the wrong order. I'm not having a go about that.



_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Secondly i've not seen her say she will not send them back. Yeah people are calling her lucky because if TSS says keep them were sorry etc then she is lucky.


I also never said that she wasn't going to send them back. I was merely trying to point out that the decent/honest thing to do is to notify TSS of their error. If they say "keep the spiders", brilliant! I wouldn't say no!



_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> The thing is here giving out comments like she's sitting pretty with 4 spiders, acting like she's done a crime isn't fair and this forum seems to be plagued by idiots that make newcomers feel unwelcome.


I'm not "acting like she's done a crime". I'm simply trying to remind her that there are 2 other parties involved in this mistaken transaction...who have been affected "less positively" shall we say. I'm pretty sure someone will lose out in one way or another...although I hope not. Merely trying to point the OP in the moral direction...


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

swiss said:


> I'm not "acting like she's done a crime". _*I'm simply trying to remind her that there are 2 other parties involved in this mistaken transaction*_...who have been affected "less positively" shall we say. I'm pretty sure someone will lose out in one way or another...although I hope not. Merely trying to point the OP in the moral direction...


Are you the spider police? :lol2:

Or maybe the moral police...I dont think its your job to remind anyone of anything, certainly not their morals.


----------



## swiss (Jun 12, 2009)

Muze said:


> Are you the spider police? :lol2:


Yes! They call me P.C. Lotheria!

(See what I did there!?) : victory:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

swiss said:


> Yes! They call me P.C. Lotheria!
> 
> (See what I did there!?) : victory:



Not funny..:whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

swiss said:


> I believe this matter doesn't really concern you either mate, yet you still felt the need to post a reply?


Because i felt like it was an attack on someone who's only thing she's done wrong is order a spider.



swiss said:


> And as for me getting "stuck up over myself", I'm just giving my 2 cents on a public forum as I'm entitled to do.


Yes you are, but putting someone down isn't a nice thing to do is it?






swiss said:


> I never said it was her fault that she got sent the wrong order. I'm not having a go about that.


Fair enough :2thumb:





swiss said:


> I also never said that she wasn't going to send them back. I was merely trying to point out that the decent/honest thing to do is to notify TSS of their error. If they say "keep the spiders", brilliant! I wouldn't say no!


Overall though the point here is that the TSS made the mistake, not the buyer! I'm sure IF the other person who ordered her order got the wrong order TSS will rectify this.






swiss said:


> I'm not "acting like she's done a crime". I'm simply trying to remind her that there are 2 other parties involved in this mistaken transaction...who have been affected "less positively" shall we say. I'm pretty sure someone will lose out in one way or another...although I hope not. Merely trying to point the OP in the moral direction...


Well perhaps you should word things a little better. Because the way that all looked seemed like she has done something wrong, and there's allready to much of this kinda crap on this forum as there is! Thing is us people that have been in the hobby for while need to help people that are just joining the hobby, not calling them idiots or putting them down for some reason as i've seen a few times on this forum


----------



## swiss (Jun 12, 2009)

Fair dues pal.

My original reply may have seemed to be me having a go at the OP, but I honestly wasn't. I was just trying to say that notifying TSS of the error and doing what you can to help would be the best way forward for everyone involved.

It's more the replies I was referring to. People saying that they wouldn't tell TSS. I was trying to steer the OP away from the greedy mentality (not suggesting she would have taken that route)...which does nothing for the hobby.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

swiss said:


> It's more the replies I was referring to. People saying that they wouldn't tell TSS. I was trying to steer the OP away from the greedy mentality (not suggesting she would have taken that route)...which does nothing for the hobby.


Yeah and i hope she does notify TSS, thing is i feel that they will understand it was there mistake and allow her to keep the spiders, mainly due to the stress of re-sending them if not anything else.


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

yeah it was just one off thing it happens ooohhh well:2thumb:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

these are slings I presume? Imagine getting an AF of each species!:lol2:


----------



## katwoodzy2k (Jul 27, 2009)

*slings*

hi every one,
Thanks for all your input, ive just got in and read them all 

The spiders i received were all slings, i already have a adult female brachypelma klaasi, juvie B. smithi and a OBT ... and these new ones were all on my wish list as you can imagine ! 

My intentions were to contact the spider shop and inform them, however when i shared the news with my boyfriend, his views were very different ... how ever im not the type of person to keep something that im not supposed to have .. although it may have been easier to stay quiet after seeing the advice ... guess ill contact them and hope for the best 

Will keep you posted, and thank you all


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

swiss said:


> +1
> 
> There's someone out there who is clearly going to be pissed off that they have ordered and paid for 4 spiders and only recieved 1 spider (a species of which they didn't want) and a tub of crickets. I can't see how they would be happy with that. You on the other hand are sitting pretty with 4 spiders to add to your collection.
> 
> ...





Danhalen said:


> Good to see that ethics are still held in such high regard...











:lol2:


----------



## katwoodzy2k (Jul 27, 2009)

*Result !*

Hi

Great news.. ive just rang the spider hop to inform them of the mix up .. they said they were aware of the mix up and that they were sending the avic and the crickets i ordered out to me and i can keep the spiders that were sent by mistake 

Very happy with the result as i was dreading telling my boyfriend if we had to give them back ... and we still get the avic versi !! 

:no1: Thank you Spidershop


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

katwoodzy2k said:


> Hi
> 
> Great news.. ive just rang the spider hop to inform them of the mix up .. they said they were aware of the mix up and that they were sending the avic and the crickets i ordered out to me and i can keep the spiders that were sent by mistake
> 
> ...


:censor: lucky :censor:....:censor:...:lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

katwoodzy2k said:


> Hi
> 
> Great news.. ive just rang the spider hop to inform them of the mix up .. they said they were aware of the mix up


Lee is a member here, so no doubt he read your post or somebody who knows him did, and told him :lol2:

Nice that you get to keep the other spiders as well as getting your versi!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Ahhh that's not a bad result then is it! You got an amazing deal there and your still getting what you want! Thing is whoever got your order got a free versi and crickets too no doubt so it's good news all round :2thumb:


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Caz said:


> image
> :lol2:


Grow up


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Lol come on, you've got to admit that was funny :lol2:


----------



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

WOO HOO thats what I call a result, more the merrier :lol2:





katwoodzy2k said:


> Hi
> 
> Great news.. ive just rang the spider hop to inform them of the mix up .. they said they were aware of the mix up and that they were sending the avic and the crickets i ordered out to me and i can keep the spiders that were sent by mistake
> 
> ...


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

katwoodzy2k said:


> Hi
> 
> Great news.. ive just rang the spider hop to inform them of the mix up .. they said they were aware of the mix up and that they were sending the avic and the crickets i ordered out to me and i can keep the spiders that were sent by mistake
> 
> ...


Nice to see honesty does pay. I've always found TSS to be more than fair.



Danhalen said:


> Grow up


Oooooooo missus :lol2:


----------



## Jaxsin (Oct 18, 2009)

Caz said:


> image
> :lol2:





Danhalen said:


> Grow up


Lol that was quite funny


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

tss have really let me down i ordered some avics and p.ornata's, the midnight they were on there , so im sure i was first to get there, and i got a mesage today saying that they couldnt suply my ornata slings because they had ran out, im really annoyed because the could have sent last week, but wouldnt reply to any msn messages or any messages through their shop


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Think Caz made them cry sniffle sniffle

PMSL


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

george dobson said:


> tss have really let me down i ordered some avics and p.ornata's, the midnight they were on there , so im sure i was first to get there, and i got a mesage today saying that they couldnt suply my ornata slings because they had ran out, im really annoyed because the could have sent last week, but wouldnt reply to any msn messages or any messages through their shop


They probally got sent to someone who ordered a chile rose :|


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

I really do wonder why I bother with this forum sometimes :roll:



katwoodzy2k said:


> Hi
> 
> Great news.. ive just rang the spider hop to inform them of the mix up .. they said they were aware of the mix up and that they were sending the avic and the crickets i ordered out to me and i can keep the spiders that were sent by mistake
> 
> ...


Glad Lee did right by you. There wasn't really any doubt that he would, but you did the right thing and came off better for it.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> They probally got sent to someone who ordered a chile rose :|



Laugh my :censor: ass off, priceless!


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

Could have been worse, say a nice couple bought their kid a juvi b smithi. Open to box to find a raging adult king baboon. lol wouldnt have ended well!


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

*


Danhalen said:



I really do wonder why I bother with this forum sometimes :roll:

Click to expand...

*


Danhalen said:


> Glad Lee did right by you. There wasn't really any doubt that he would, but you did the right thing and came off better for it.



You know where the door is then bye


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Pied Piper said:


> You know where the door is then bye


Glad to see this place is full of charming ignorant people :no1:


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Pied Piper said:


> know where the door is then bye


Yes, I do know where the door is. Thank you for pointing this out to me. I do however believe that a significant number of members would lament the amount of knowledge I would take with me, along with the significant input I contribute to the forum.

I'm sure that some members would value your usual brand of eloquent musings in my absense though.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Danhalen said:


> Yes, I do know where the door is. Thank you for pointing this out to me. I do however believe that a significant number of members would lament the amount of knowledge I would take with me, along with the significant input I contribute to the forum.
> 
> I'm sure that some members would value your usual brand of eloquent musings in my absense though.



Do me a :censor:favour mate your so far up your :censor: its really not healthy


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Take no notice of him, i've noticed him to be a bit of a nób if i'm honest


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Heard he is a fake as well lol


----------



## Seansmegghead (Nov 17, 2009)

Pied Piper said:


> Do me a :censor:favour mate your so far up your :censor: its really not healthy


 Guys cmon were all allowed to form an opinion, lets take like a formosa and be communal.
sharing our scraps of knowledge.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Well i aint here to argue but some people on here need to sort themselfs out, and stop the negative comments i've seen to much on this forum


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Top marks to all, some tantrums bigger then the local lad's boots on this one :no1:


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Pied Piper said:


> Heard he is a fake as well lol


Excuse me? A fake what exactly? Tarantula keeper?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah please stop the arguing! I know i've said a lot today but i have college now so can't defend myself :'(


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> image



:no1:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Danhalen said:


> Yes, I do know where the door is. Thank you for pointing this out to me. I do however believe that a significant number of members would lament the amount of knowledge I would take with me, along with the significant input I contribute to the forum.
> 
> I'm sure that some members would value your usual brand of eloquent musings in my absense though.


I do appologise if you took offence at my small violin picture.
I'll do anything to make it up to you.

I've started by widening the top of the door frame. : victory:

Lets keep it sensible on the internet from now on please.


----------



## Seansmegghead (Nov 17, 2009)

Danhalen said:


> Excuse me? A fake what exactly? Tarantula keeper?


tbh I think some mature ignoring would do well, your (and everybody else's) rep speaks for itself more so than having an argument.
Its all good!

And on negative comments, While I have noticed the most patronising arrogant and up there own pomposity posts, I havent noticed it in the invert section, but such attacks on people will create a enviorment where such people police what people post.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Caz said:


> I've started by widening the top of the door frame. : victory:


:lol2:


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

In reality the honest thing to do is to own up and say "Hey you sent me the wrong order"

But this is NOT reality :whistling2:


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

jesus crist where have i been the last few hours whats been going on well i love the pic with the kid its like me im dumb as some off you no i win something like maths Qestions but at the end off the day im still a retard:2thumb:


----------



## voyagerxp (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm sure the spider shop understand that it was there fault and sending the slings back would result in the slings dying through stress.


----------



## Seansmegghead (Nov 17, 2009)

tarantulamatt said:


> jesus crist where have i been the last few hours whats been going on well i love the pic with the kid its like me im dumb as some off you no i win something like maths Qestions but at the end off the day im still a retard:2thumb:


 Hey, ive noticed in other threads you put urself down alot, dont!
Matt im sure ur an intelligent personthe only stupid thing you do is say ur not.

Btw on topic- Just shows how much Lee cares about the T's wellfare even in these times where id say his business has taken a knock.


----------



## Jaxsin (Oct 18, 2009)

Seansmegghead said:


> Hey, ive noticed in other threads you put urself down alot, dont!
> Matt im sure ur an intelligent personthe only stupid thing you do is say ur not.
> 
> Btw on topic- Just shows how much Lee cares about the T's wellfare even in these times where id say his business has taken a knock.


This definitly helps his business though aswell not a big fan of keeping spiders but still intrested in them but if I was ever to want one now I'd definitly order off TTS now due to reading this thread and knowing that they care more about the T's health than the cash.


----------



## TaniaBaker (Nov 14, 2009)

I ordered a AF P.striata several months ago. I ordered her as mated. She turned up with only 7 legs, extremely cold and I was concerned about her health and was als concerned she might force a molt to regenerate the leg. I phoned them and they said don't send her back as she had been going into death curl. They said she wouldnt survive the trip back. They the sent me another mated AF striata with all 8 legs. The first one has molted  but is doing ok-ish. The molt appears to have been a wet molt  and the other striata still hasnt dropped a sack. But I got 2 T's for the price of 1 .... shows they do really care about their T's.


----------



## kingcobra (Jul 27, 2005)

Danhalen said:


> Good to see that ethics are still held in such high regard...


hear! hear! well said dan!:2thumb:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)




----------



## The Lone Gunman (Oct 14, 2009)

Danhalen said:


> I do however believe that a significant number of members would lament the amount of knowledge I would take with me, along with the significant input I contribute to the forum.


Oh dear.....


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Under the consumer goods act you have to alert the seller to goods sent in error (as done). The seller then has a short period (a little longer than 7 days IIRC) in which to organise collection (at the cost of the seller) of the goods. 

/thread?

Some pretty funny replies nonetheless.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Danhalen said:


> Yes, I do know where the door is. Thank you for pointing this out to me. I do however believe that a significant number of members would lament the amount of knowledge I would take with me, along with the significant input I contribute to the forum.


LMFAO:lol2:

Just for you

YouTube - Carly Simon "You're So Vain" in HD with lyrics on side

Us lesser mortals are just not worthy. :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> LMFAO:lol2:
> 
> Just for you
> 
> ...


I prefer this one 

YouTube - "The Greatest Man That Ever Lived" by Weezer - Rock Band DLC


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Well you would wouldn't you.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow, in all this pettiness, no one has said anything about TSS, Lee?
I don't know Lee, I haven't ordered any thing from him.
And I have only heard good things and the TSS has been recommended to me a couple of times.
What a nice thing to have done!


----------



## nick gilchrist (Oct 16, 2008)

errrr..would now be a bad time to mention I ordered an ADULT MM SALMON PINK from TSS and this turned up this morning.............


----------



## swiss (Jun 12, 2009)

nick gilchrist said:


> errrr..would now be a bad time to mention I ordered an ADULT MM SALMON PINK from TSS and this turned up this morning.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant! :2thumb:


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

nick gilchrist said:


> errrr..would now be a bad time to mention I ordered an ADULT MM SALMON PINK from TSS and this turned up this morning.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, that was quite funny


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Danhalen said:


> Ok, that was quite funny


That's the spirit Dan chase those rusks away : victory:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Oderus said:


> That's the spirit Dan chase those rusks away : victory:


Rusks? Aren't those biscuits for toddlers? Or a cold-war term for russians?

Clearly I'm missing something...


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Danhalen said:


> Ok, that was quite funny


If it's funny enough for Dan, it's funny enough for me::mf_dribble:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> If it's funny enough for Dan, it's funny enough for me::mf_dribble:


So because Dan finds it funny you believe that you can laugh at the same joke? i'd advise you don't over step your station sir..


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> Rusks? Aren't those biscuits for toddlers? Or a cold-war term for russians?
> 
> Clearly I'm missing something...


Them would be the ruskies sir not that I have anything against them or rusks for that matter as they are the force that binds us all, or binds sausages at any rate.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

You are quite right. Humour of the higher Gods should not be dabbled with by us mear mortals. I will reframe my giggles in the future unless it is stated it is ok to do so by the Dan almighty himself.


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> What is it with people like you on this site? Getting stuck up yourself over matters that don't really concern you?
> 
> Firstly it wasn't her fault! She placed the order got sent the wrong one! Not her fault is it? So why have a go about it?
> 
> ...


 
Agreed!!

Not sure what i would do if i got 4 species for the price of one, I personally wouldnt hold it against her for keeping them and dont see it having an effect on my hobby in the slightest. : victory:

Edit: Just read she did the right thing and got rewarded for doing so. All is well.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm not saying Dan doesn't have a high opinion of himself, and as already established I'm all for a bit of childish behaviour, but seriously: grow up.

This was a serious thread and Dan was actually making a good point about people being opportunistic and amoral. And maybe he should have not risen to it, but I agree the tiny violin was less funny and more irritating.

The issues been sorted and the topic is done with, if we can't all play nice I'm gonna ask a mod to close the thread. The invert section has been pretty good of late, no flaming, people getting along well enough, don't ruin that.

Now let's all go back to page 6, look at Roy's post again and then go off and do something constructive.


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> I'm not saying Dan doesn't have a high opinion of himself, and as already established I'm all for a bit of childish behaviour, but seriously: grow up.
> 
> This was a serious thread and Dan was actually making a good point about people being opportunistic and amoral. And maybe he should have not risen to it, but I agree the tiny violin was less funny and more irritating.
> 
> ...


 
what was the whole tiny violin thing about i didnt get it lol... maybe im missing something.


----------



## nick gilchrist (Oct 16, 2008)

GOOD GOD!!...I dunno..you put up a humourous pic to hopefully break the stony silence and create a few smiles..and it goes off again!!:whistling2:

*BAHHH!! SPIDER PEOPLE...YOU ARE ALL MAD!!!*

Now for me..its scorpions...way better...the cool darkness, the silken touch of their claws. the gentle caressing of the hairs....YEP! .. bit of Barry White...maybe some garlic crickets on a bed of mealworms...just to set the mood...:whistling2:

*I LOVE EM!!:mf_dribble:*











*







*


*THE MADNESS ENDS HERE..........BACK TO NORMALTY.*


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

LOL Nick you always make me laugh lol


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

nick gilchrist said:


> *I LOVE EM!!:mf_dribble:*
> 
> *image*


You're not supposed to love them _that_ much. :gasp:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Lol are you children still arguing? And that pic is amazing Nick!


----------



## nick gilchrist (Oct 16, 2008)

please note mods...i drew on the pants!!!:lol2:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Why do you have so many pictures or human on arthropod sexual acts?

I mean I've only seen evidence of 2, but really, 2 is substantially more than most people have (and substantially less than a small subset of people have... thank you internets, I can't unsee it).


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Hedgewitch said:


> I'm not saying Dan doesn't have a high opinion of himself, and as already established I'm all for a bit of childish behaviour, but seriously: grow up.


 OOOOOHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

nick gilchrist said:


> please note mods...i drew on the pants!!!:lol2:


Im not to sure about how you drew them tho, It looks a bit like the scorp is fisting him:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I thought I had an open mind, but that pic is just so wrong :gasp:


----------



## nick gilchrist (Oct 16, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> Why do you have so many pictures or human on arthropod sexual acts?
> 
> I mean I've only seen evidence of 2, but really, 2 is substantially more than most people have (and substantially less than a small subset of people have... thank you internets, I can't unsee it).


 '

:lol2: 
They are actually from adverts promoting safe sex and the dangers of Aids.....clever really..and the reason i have them? i didnt..im just lightning fast at finding appropriate pics for specific occasions..hence the salmon pink one. Its a talent i honed whilst locked up in an Indonesian jail on trumped up charges of pimping the local wildlife.:whistling2:


----------



## nick gilchrist (Oct 16, 2008)

Oderus said:


> Im not to sure about how you drew them tho, It looks a bit like the scorp is fisting him:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
:whistling2: Despite apparent false appearances it is a relatively well known scientific fact that scorpions in fact do not possess "fists". This becomes even more obvious when you realise that no one has ever been arrested for "pincering"


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

nick gilchrist said:


> This becomes even more obvious when you realise that no one has ever been arrested for "pincering"


Not at all true Nick for some nipple clamps just don't cut it hence "pincering" was born :whistling2:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Trust Statham...

Crank 2, if there's a more entertaining film I just don't want to know.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> Trust Statham...
> 
> Crank 2, if there's a more entertaining film I just don't want to know.


Clerks 2 and District 9 :2thumb:

Never seen Crank 2 to be honest. I quite liked the first one though. Might give it a look while my other half is at work.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Danhalen said:


> Clerks 2 and District 9 :2thumb:
> 
> Never seen Crank 2 to be honest. I quite liked the first one though. Might give it a look while my other half is at work.


District 9 was brilliant, SPACE APARTHEID!

Crank 2 is way better than Crank, the writers didn't want to do it so they made the most ludicrous and grotesquely offensive script they could write so the producers wouldn't accept it... and still got the go ahead! They got Statham (Pronounced: STY-fum) on board with the idea and vowed never to make a Crank 3.

Crank 2 looks like an awful movie until you realise it's a joke at the expense of crappy movies.


----------



## katwoodzy2k (Jul 27, 2009)

*spiderlings*

hi
had a proper look at the spiderlings last night and i got to admit that i am in love with the green bottle blue .. its at least twice the size of any of the others .. and its so colorful ! 

the mexican red rump, tiger rump and white knee are all so tiny .. but the green bottle blue is amazing .. we also fed it a bean weevil as well .. amazing to watch !

I got pictures of the green bottle blue, but i dont know how to put them on here ... 
:flrt:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

nick gilchrist said:


> GOOD GOD!!...I dunno..you put up a humourous pic to hopefully break the stony silence and create a few smiles..and it goes off again!!:whistling2:
> 
> *BAHHH!! SPIDER PEOPLE...YOU ARE ALL MAD!!!*
> 
> ...


hey Nick, what does it do with the tail? I mean i guess it has to be careful it doesn't sting when it's using it up your...poopy hole!:lol2:
then again maybe your into it, a bit of stinging pain, looks awful big though that tail...tight squeeze.:lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> hey Nick, what does it do with the tail? I mean i guess it has to be careful it doesn't sting when it's using it up your...poopy hole!:lol2:
> then again maybe your into it, a bit of stinging pain, looks awful big though that tail...tight squeeze.:lol2:


This isn't 18+ you know! :gasp:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Use photobucket :2thumb:

There's a tutorial thread sticky in the pictures subforum 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spid...4976-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html


----------



## katwoodzy2k (Jul 27, 2009)

*hope this works ...*









Green bottle blue


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> This isn't 18+ you know! :gasp:


hey I said poopy whole! and didn't say thrust now did I, I did now, but this post of a different context.


----------



## katwoodzy2k (Jul 27, 2009)

*another picture*

green bottle blue again .. love this lil one :flrt: ..and thank you hedgewitch Inverts pictures by katwoodzy2k - Photobucket


----------



## katwoodzy2k (Jul 27, 2009)

*dammit*

managed the first time .. gonna need to read the posting picutres instruction again ! .. one sec ...


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

They're so adorable, I got one on purpose from TSS the other day.


----------



## katwoodzy2k (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## katwoodzy2k (Jul 27, 2009)

*soooo sweet*

it is adorable ! ..and i love the colors .. i really hope it makes it .. its only about 2 cm .. maybe a teeny bit bigger .. the others are still tiny and are still plain ... this one really stands out :mf_dribble: 

will post pics of the avic versi when it arrives, know that i know how :2thumb:


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

I think that I prefer their sling colouration to the adult.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Lol that's right, rub our noses in it how you got some free amazing spiders  Your threads been one of the most entertaining around for a while. I started an argument with some guy then two other guys started arguing then people were called names, it was all very childish but fun :2thumb:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I prefer the adult colours.

Well I await with anticipation, versi's are so sweet, however I couldn't get a good picture of mine.


----------



## katwoodzy2k (Jul 27, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Lol that's right, rub our noses in it how you got some free amazing spiders  Your threads been one of the most entertaining around for a while. I started an argument with some guy then two other guys started arguing then people were called names, it was all very childish but fun :2thumb:


i saw lol, amusing to read 

as for free spiders.. i cant believe my luck :lol2: .... dont mean to rub it in though...:whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Lol i know! Knowing my luck the only thing i would get posted wrongly to me is Anthrax


----------



## kingcobra (Jul 27, 2005)

without claiming to have ascended to an elevated moral pedestal,i do find it rather sickening that anybody could contemplate swindling their supplier simply becuase an error was made in the contents of an order.
its easy enough to occur, i very nearly did it with muze's spiders i sent her,but fortunately realised in time what i had done.
i have ordered stuff from spider shop before myself, lee has always been fair,accurate and punctual with supply,and if there has been probs he has bben aware of (e.g. weather) hampering delivery,he has informed me punctually, i would personally find the idea of trying to con such a person abhorrent,some of the underlying trends of avariciousness evident in these posts (if indeed serious in their intent and not designed as non-serious levity) are quite worrying.:whistling2:


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

uh oh, Runs to the nearest foxhole.


----------

